# BREED LOVE acoustic/electric



## MisterSanders (Jun 20, 2013)

nice guitar with an awesome sound. breed love passport series. bought brand new less than a month ago from guitar center. has a 2 year break warranty. paid $650 for everything. asking $ 450 OBO.


----------

